# Lake Seminole



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Any fishing reports on lake Seminole? Launching out at Seminole lodge.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Not a report, I haven't been up there in about 3 weeks.
Anyways, the shad spawn is goin on, so spinnerbaits, rattletraps, and buzzbaits are good.
Some fish still on beds, I PROMISE.
You will probably be able to catch them manyyyyyyyyyyyy ways right now, some shallow, some deep, and some in between in that 8-12 feet.
The hydrilla should be growing fast too!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks that is some good info preciate it. I will be headed up that way next week and I haven't been there in a while. I normally throw a naked swimmer around the pads, that works well up there.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you bream or bass fishing?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Bass


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

FishPond Drain. The area between the two Bridges is way better than the northern pond. 

5" Rapala Gold with Black Back

5-7' of Water with Hrydrilla present but still 2-3' below the surface.

Find the holes in the Hydrilla, cast and retreave Rapala in stop and go retreave over the holes and make sure and watch the show as the fish feed on the Rapala. 

Retie after every sizable Chain Pickeral. 

Incredible Fishing. 



.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Garbo that sounds like a winner.i heard fish pond drain was a good spot I also hit 4ft Ditch. It seems like that is a transition area for bass. Thanks again.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

jstblsd said:


> Thanks Garbo that sounds like a winner.i heard fish pond drain was a good spot I also hit 4ft Ditch. It seems like that is a transition area for bass. Thanks again.


 
Boy that brings back memories. There are not many thrills like running 4ft Channel at 60 in a Bass boat. When I was a teen a buddy and I entered a buddy bass tournament out of Paramores Landing. We went to FishPond Drain and caught our limit and was culling pretty early in the morning. None of our fish were big, we just had a limit. On the way back we went to the oxbows north of 4ft Channel and had a ball running through the channel. We didn't catch many fish there, but ran through the channel several times before going back to the ramp to weigh in. We placed 5th out of 48 boats, but we both remember the fun part was running through 4ft Channel. 


Cool Memories...

BTW, Fish north of the gap and south of the northern bridge in FishPond Drain. The Eastern side has always done better for me then the western side. 



Good Luck.


.


----------

